# Reporting DTF OEM Company in China. Don't buy from them. They are pure scam.



## ALPERcan (1 mo ago)

Hey folks. This is Alper from Toronto. I am in the t-shirt business since 2017. Recently wanted to add a new tech called DTF to my business and searched around 15 companies + discussed with them over 2 months. At the end a company called AIIREY - AIFAR - Guangzhou Aiifar Electronics Co., Ltd. official name convinced me to buy from them buy their so called " best machine" .

If you are planning to buy DTF machine. I would like to warn all of you not to buy from them. They are OEM company of the DTF machine cases. They produce metal parts. But DTF is more than tons of useless metal.

I have lost over 12000 usd$ by doing business with them


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm still amazed how people purchase expensive, finicky equipment overseas, equipment they know sooner or later will require technician visits, and still buys from a company with no local support network.

I mean, who does that?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> I'm still amazed how people purchase expensive, finicky equipment overseas, equipment they know sooner or later will require technician visits, and still buys from a company with no local support network.
> 
> I mean, who does that?


seems like an expensive risky adventure into the unknown

especially when there are canadian companies available (some even in t.o.)
rbdigital in toronna has the toyota dtf's and image creations in alberta has the galaxy dtf's

here is op's for sale listing, sounds like he clogged the printheads and the company probably said it was his own fault and would not replace it for free
you can use these for lower volume, but you have to be diligent on the ink shaking and line cleaning protocols

here is the company's website, this link will take you to op's machine (and where he got the first photo for his sale ad)

is it the company's fault, are they a bad company?
so far i would say no
even in op's for sale ad he says they have 1 year free replacement parts/online tech support and 3 year parts warranty, but nobody is going to cover misuse/abuse of a product under warranty


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

ALPERcan said:


> They are OEM company of the DTF machine cases. They produce metal parts. But DTF is more than tons of useless metal.


I see nothing wrong with that. Most things are produced this way.


----------



## 1608 (10 d ago)

Hello Alper,
I made the same mistake and bought an eco solvent printer from this manufacturer. Who was your contact person?
(Luke) Xiao, Charles Peng or Kary Wu?


----------



## ALPERcan (1 mo ago)

1608 said:


> Hello Alper,
> I made the same mistake and bought an eco solvent printer from this manufacturer. Who was your contact person?
> (Luke) Xiao, Charles Peng or Kary Wu?


Name Alex. But I have been in touch with Kary Wu as well. The most tragic thing is that they have secretly cooperated with Ali Baba Trade Assurance agent and kicked me out without paying me any penny when I apply for dispute. Very sad. What I did it to leave them 1 star with all details of their harm to me with pictures and proofs of their lies. I suggest you try the same. There shouldn't be any body trust them anymore. I ll thumbs up if you leave a bad review. https://aiifar.en.alibaba.com/compa...normal_offer.6.47535b33nX2Bqg#reviewSubHeader here is my bad reviews. Please help me to thumbs up. They were wild, liars, money monsters. This is not business.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ALPERcan said:


> Name Alex. But I have been in touch with Kary Wu as well. The most tragic thing is that they have secretly cooperated with Ali Baba Trade Assurance agent and kicked me out without paying me any penny when I apply for dispute. Very sad. What I did it to leave them 1 star with all details of their harm to me with pictures and proofs of their lies. I suggest you try the same. There shouldn't be any body trust them anymore. I ll thumbs up if you leave a bad review. https://aiifar.en.alibaba.com/compa...normal_offer.6.47535b33nX2Bqg#reviewSubHeader here is my bad reviews. Please help me to thumbs up. They were wild, liars, money monsters. This is not business.


 why did you say this in your sales ad?


> Everything works perfectly without issue.


how are you different from them?
that which your deride, you have become

once again, for a large outlay of cash for a technology still in its infancy, shop local with a proven company (in canada i listed some excellent local companies in my post above, but there are some reputable businesses in the usa as well)


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

1608 said:


> Hello Alper,
> I made the same mistake and bought an eco solvent printer from this manufacturer. Who was your contact person?
> (Luke) Xiao, Charles Peng or Kary Wu?


I'm not going to defend them, because I know these companies often promise things they cannot deliver.
Promises of service and after-sales support from a tiny company based on the other side of the globe should not be taken seriously.
They will of course say anything to make you buy, but that does not mean you should believe them.

These machines are not for everyone.
They are good for people able to adjust and service them.
If you cannot do this, you should buy your equipment from a local supplier, who will be able to offer some after-sales service and support.


----------



## 1608 (10 d ago)

ALPERcan said:


> Name Alex. But I have been in touch with Kary Wu as well. The most tragic thing is that they have secretly cooperated with Ali Baba Trade Assurance agent and kicked me out without paying me any penny when I apply for dispute. Very sad. What I did it to leave them 1 star with all details of their harm to me with pictures and proofs of their lies. I suggest you try the same. There shouldn't be any body trust them anymore. I ll thumbs up if you leave a bad review. https://aiifar.en.alibaba.com/compa...normal_offer.6.47535b33nX2Bqg#reviewSubHeader here is my bad reviews. Please help me to thumbs up. They were wild, liars, money monsters. This is not business.


Hello Alper, the ratings are useless.
Look at the customers. It is always the same.
Australia L*****n 17.04.2022 from 20:15 - 20:26 total 9 entries.
USA D******h the same. Speedy Gonzales is slow against it.
And what all they bought - enormous!!! Fake????
Anyway, just check if your machine meets the certification for Canada for example CE, UL, UR etc. Do you have a machine number? Do you have a manual?
I am still calculating a few things and then I will get back to you.


----------



## 1608 (10 d ago)

TABOB said:


> I'm not going to defend them, because I know these companies often promise things they cannot deliver.
> Promises of service and after-sales support from a tiny company based on the other side of the globe should not be taken seriously.
> They will of course say anything to make you buy, but that does not mean you should believe them.
> 
> ...


Hello Bob,

I (we) have had the most bitter experience of my 30 years in business.

We wanted to buy the printer for testing.
My dealer for signmarking equipment, a service technician from Mimaki + Roland + Canon + Epson + HP etc. Printer and me. To build up a trade business in germany.
We knew that eventually there will be repairs. But this printer did not work from the beginning.
Then I found out the manufacturer - first the contact was funny then the disaster started. Charles Peng (aiifar technician) told me it was not my fault.
Then the boss Xiao contacted me and said "shut up" and he would like to m....
"treat my pathetic ***". Sorry this is too much even for me.
One minute later everything was deleted on WhatsApp. (But I was faster and have a copy on my iPhone).
I knew something like this would come after the dealer (Guangzhou INQI electronic) tried to trick us.

By the way, they use fake FOTEK SSR relays. I contacted Fotek Taiwan who confirmed the fake.

Sorry so much bullsh... we did not expect. Yes we were naive.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

1608 said:


> By the way, they use fake FOTEK SSR relays. I contacted Fotek Taiwan who confirmed the fake.


Most, if not all small Chinese manufacturers use these unfortunately, and it's not just the brand that is fake.
These 15A relays are actually just 5A and will not last. You can buy them on eBay for around $3. They are all fake.
People have died because of silly things Chinese companies have done (ie the Chinese milk scandal).



1608 said:


> I (we) have had the most bitter experience of my 30 years in business.


I use Chinese printers myself, so I know the situation.
Once you receive the printers, you are on your own. Don't expect any warranty or support.
Personally, I'm fine with that... but most people are not.


----------



## xinweitextiles (6 mo ago)

As a Chinese supplier, I am very sorry to hear such information. Have you received some compensations?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

xinweitextiles said:


> Have you received some compensations?


Compensation? 🤣 🤣 🤣
I'm not making fun of your country by the way. The situation is the same everywhere.
Garment and textile suppliers are not that bad though. After going through the samples process, products are fairly good.


----------



## 1608 (10 d ago)

xinweitextiles said:


> As a Chinese supplier, I am very sorry to hear such information. Have you received some compensations?


Compensation???? Only sarcasm and insults.

Then only great silence. "This is not business"(Alper).

On the contrary, I had to buy new spare parts from them.
Now claims "Xiao", one time his name is Luke Xiao, then DJ. Xiao
now only Xiao that I am not a customer of Aiifar (Aiirey). I am amazed - I have invoices and payment receipts. How can this be. Then he claims he quit his job. What to believe? Selling fast seems to be popular in China. Support is also important - it could generate repeat business.

And good reviews are important for business - bad reviews (forum) rather counterproductive. But a lot of chinese dealers don't understand that - and I've talked to many. Believe me.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

1608 said:


> Now claims "Xiao", one time his name is Luke Xiao, then DJ. Xiao
> now only Xiao that I am not a customer of Aiifar (Aiirey). I am amazed - I have invoices and payment receipts. How can this be. Then he claims he quit his job. What to believe?


Looks like they are swapping business names, therefore it is true...
a) you are not a customer of the newer company, and
b) the older company is now dissolved, and he's employed by the new company 

Ridiculous situation obviously, but these are disposable companies. They are not looking to establish a reputable brand.


----------



## xinweitextiles (6 mo ago)

1608 said:


> Compensation???? Only sarcasm and insults.
> 
> Then only great silence. "This is not business"(Alper).
> 
> ...





1608 said:


> Compensation???? Only sarcasm and insults.
> 
> Then only great silence. "This is not business"(Alper).
> 
> ...


situation is more complicated in china due to kpi many salers just try to sell any thing as you said .if not they get fired after 2-3 months 
many buyers just can find providers from alibaba there are more trading company which without professioanl for the products and also don,t know good providers 

who said we chinese man don.t know the good reviews are important for business ?? we are know it . someone just destroy it .

to find a good providers it.s not easy .


----------

